# Radeon HD 7870: Preis sinkt weiter



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Radeon HD 7870: Preis sinkt weiter gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Radeon HD 7870: Preis sinkt weiter


----------



## beren2707 (4. April 2012)

300€ soll eine Schallmauer für eine waschechte Mainstream-Performance-Karte sein, den Nachfolger der 6870?! Die soll unter 200€ fallen, da gehört sie hin (und dann in meinen Rechner)! Wobei, der Nachfolger der GTX 560 Ti kostet ja leider auch 500€; fiese Preisentwicklungen momentan...


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2012)

Der Nachfolger der 560 ti ist noch gar nicht auf dem Markt 
Falls du die GTX 680 meinst das ist der Nachfolger der GTX 580 und die kostetet beim Release dasselbe wie die 680er jetzt.

Die 7870 entwickelt sich zum P/L Kracher und ist im moment in der Preisklasse Konkurenzlos


----------



## gramallama (4. April 2012)

Ich wollte mir erst eine holen, nachdem ich aber den Kühler der Asus DirectCUII gesehen habe bzw. den Test in der PCGH 05/2012 gelsen habe, hab ich mich doch für die Asus HD7950 entschieden 
Leider viel zu teuer, aber ich brauchte mal was Neues. Hoffentlich kommt sie noch diese Woche


----------



## GoldenMic (4. April 2012)

Das die Preise sinken finde ich gut.
Zu den Designs: Die MSI und die Sapphiere sind gut aufgestellt, die Asus finde ich allerdings unter Last viel zu laut. Würde keinem dazu raten.


----------



## gramallama (4. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> die Asus finde ich allerdings unter Last viel zu laut. Würde keinem dazu raten.



 Ich war überrascht wie schlecht die Asus ist. Guckt man auf das Triple-Slot Design (HD 7950) sieht das wieder ganz Anders aus. Das ist es die Beste.


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. April 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger der 560 ti ist noch gar nicht auf dem Markt
> Falls du die GTX 680 meinst das ist der Nachfolger der GTX 580 und die kostetet beim Release dasselbe wie die 680er jetzt.
> 
> Die 7870 entwickelt sich zum P/L Kracher und ist im moment in der Preisklasse Konkurenzlos


 
Eigentlich ist die 680 mit dem vollausgebautem GK104 Chip der Nachfolger der 560ti mit vollausgebautem GF114 Chip...
GK104 ohne Vollausbau dürfte so ziemlich auf 480/570 Niveau liegen, das wäre dann der Nachfolger der 460er mit GF104.
Praktisch "Mittelklasse" der neuen Generation so schnell wie HighEnd der Alten...

Da die Karten aber schneller als AMDs 7970er ist, wäre es dumm die Karte für die mal genannten 299$ rauszubringen, ist halt schlecht für den Kunden, aber wenn man sich bei jemanden bedanken kann, dann bei AMD die ihre Karte gut 150€ teurer zum Start released haben als die 6970.
Deshalb heißt die 680 auch nicht 660ti, sondern 680.

Und die 7870 ist immernoch kein P/L Kracher, sie kostet aktuell doppelt so viel wie ihr Vorgänger, diese ist aktuell der einzige P/L Kracher.
Die 7870 wird mal ein gutes Paket sein, wenn der Preis bei ~200-230€ liegt, und es keine 6000er mehr gibt.


----------



## beren2707 (4. April 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger der 560 ti ist noch gar nicht auf dem Markt
> Falls du die GTX 680 meinst das ist der Nachfolger der GTX 580 und die kostetet beim Release dasselbe wie die 680er jetzt.


 Der GK104 ist der Nachfolger des GF114; das sieht man auch am Speicher, dessen Anbindung und der schlechten GPUGPU-Leistung. Bloß weil Nvidia das Kind GTX 680 tauft, ist es noch lange nicht der Nachfolger des GF110; aber wenn dir das egal ist... Snaapsnapp triffts dabei voll auf den Punkt!


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2012)

sry ...wenn mich ein Kunde fragt was die aktuelle High End karte von Nvidia ist dann antworte ich GTX 680
Und das ist nun mal der Nachfolger der alten High End Karte GTX 580

Was für ein Chip darauf verbaut ist usw interessiert niemanden .......Nerds kommen selten zu uns im Shop


----------



## XXTREME (4. April 2012)

Die Entwicklung ist ja schon mal die richtige. ABER noch immer gut und gerne 60-80€ zu teuer.


----------



## beren2707 (4. April 2012)

Hat aber irgendwie einen Nachgeschmack; klar, es ist nicht so krass wie bei denen, die sich als Besitzer einer HD 5850 eine HD 6870 haben aufschwatzen lassen, aber trotzdem irgendwie -für mich persönlich - nicht ganz "richtig". Logisch, Nvidia gibt mit der Entscheidung, den GK 104 als High-End zu vermarkten, die Reise vor. Trotzdem sollte man mMn ein Produkt nicht nur nach dessen Bezeichnung und Preis kategorisieren. Wer GPGPU macht, wird beim "Sprung" von GTX 580 auf GTX 680 das Kotzen kriegen.


----------



## mAlkAv (4. April 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Die 7870 entwickelt sich zum P/L Kracher und ist im moment in der Preisklasse Konkurenzlos



Gerade am P/L-Verhältnis haperts doch. Die HD7870 ist im Schnitt nicht schneller als die HD6970, kostet aber immer noch mehr. Nur wegen der geringeren Leistungsaufnahme oder neuen Features werden wohl die wenigsten aufrüsten.


----------



## L-man (4. April 2012)

also wenn ich den PCGH Leistungsindex der aktuellen Ausgabe zugrunde lege frage ich mich welcher Horst sich bei den Preisen eine HD 7870 holt wenn er für 230€ eine GTX560 TI 448 cores haben kann die laut diesem Index exakt genauso schnell ist, oder aber eine HD 6970 die quasi für den gleichen Preis schneller als besagte HD 7870 ist. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das die Karte sich nicht wirklich riesig von den HD 5870 abhebt Laut PCGH Index ca. 5%) die man gebraucht mittlerweile für etwas über 100€ bekommt.


----------



## flozn (4. April 2012)

Also wer hier von P/L-Kracher spricht, dem sei gesagt: Damals 2900 Pro mit Bios-Flash auf XT für € 120,-; meine jetzige 4890 hat auch nur € 130,- gekostet 

Bin irgendwie doch von den Preisentwicklungen der letzten Jahre etwas geschockt und muss mich wohl darauf einstellen, ca. € 300,- ausgeben zu müssen...


----------



## ViP94 (4. April 2012)

flozn schrieb:


> Also wer hier von P/L-Kracher spricht, dem sei gesagt: Damals 2900 Pro mit Bios-Flash auf XT für € 120,-; meine jetzige 4890 hat auch nur € 130,- gekostet
> 
> Bin irgendwie doch von den Preisentwicklungen der letzten Jahre etwas geschockt und muss mich wohl darauf einstellen, ca. € 300,- ausgeben zu müssen...


 
Wenn du so viel Geld ausgeben willst, kannst du das gerne machen!
Wer aber die Augen offen hält nach einer guten gebrauchten, kann zum Beispiel wie ich ein 560Ti für 130€ abstauben. Und das war vor fast einem Jahr, da war die noch 230€ neu wert.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (4. April 2012)

Ja aber doch nicht diese?!!! mir währe lieber das die 7970 er im Preis fällt


----------



## Strunzel (4. April 2012)

Ich würde eher sagen die gesamten neuen AMD 7000er sind gut 100 Euro zu teuer für die Leistung und AMDs frühere Preispolitik.


----------



## Das Daub (5. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das die Preise sinken finde ich gut.



AMD muß überleben.
Jetzt geschnallt ?


----------



## XXTREME (5. April 2012)

Das Daub schrieb:


> AMD muß überleben.
> Jetzt geschnallt ?


 

Wir auch....jetzt geschnallt .


----------



## Chris965BE (5. April 2012)

Irgendwie ist das total arm was was grad im Grafikkartensektor los ist. Ich hab mal in das Performancerating bei Computerbase geguckt. Die HD7870 ist sage und schreibe 18%(bei Full HD,meine Auflösung) schneller als meine HD5870. Als ob sich ein Aufrüsten lohnen würde Erst ab GTX580 wirds von der Mehrleistung für mich interessant,aber die ist unverschämt teuer. Vlt. sollte ich doch mal Crossfire austesten


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (5. April 2012)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Wenn du so viel Geld ausgeben willst, kannst du das gerne machen!
> Wer aber die Augen offen hält nach einer guten gebrauchten, kann zum Beispiel wie ich ein 560Ti für 130€ abstauben. Und das war vor fast einem Jahr, da war die noch 230€ neu wert.


 
Ich werde mich vor der nächsten Aufrüstung auch zuerst am Gebrauchtmarkt umsehen.
Vor allem bei den Karten der Vorgängergeneration erhoffe ich mir attraktive Preise


----------



## Alfie (13. Mai 2012)

Sorry für's Rauskramen, aber meint ihr die Preise sinken in den kommenden 1-2 Monaten noch?
285€ bei mindfactory scheint momentan ja das Minimum zu sein, ist mir aber noch zu teuer.

Ich weiß, keiner von euch hat ne Glaskugel, aber wird's noch nen Preissturz geben?
Denke da speziell an die Auswirkungen der Nvidia-Releases...


----------



## BlackViper59 (13. Mai 2012)

Eine 7950 ist aber auch ordentlich gefallen wodurch (finde ich) die 7870 etwas uninterssanter geworden ist. Eine 7950 gibs für 330 und ne 7870 ab 285.


----------



## Xibit1990 (13. Mai 2012)

interessant interessant ....
mal schauen was mit AMD wird


----------

